# Hello from Round Hill VA (grapes and bees)



## photobiker

Welcome to all the bee knowledge you could possibly want or need. One comment is to get at least 2 hives for comparison. If you only have one you don't know if the hive is growing, building enough comb or packing away stores fast enough. You need two hives and with the land and resources you have you might want to think about 3 or maybe up to 4.


----------



## rainier42

Welcome to Bee Source. You will find alot of good information on this site. I agree the start with at least two hives or more. Increase the wild flowers in your grape yards as grapes are not poniated by bees.


----------



## Tenbears

Welcome, Which Round Hill Va.? There are actually three of them One near Winchester, one by Leesburg, and one just south of Front Royal. a snippet that has caused me some great confusion in the past!
Although the vineyards are nice for a few reasons, Do not expect them to be of great value in beekeeping, Honey bees make little use of them. Tha apple blossoms will be a good source of early pollen if the weather permits flight. The Old dominion provides a wide variety of wildflowers and trees that are excellent sources of both pollen and nectar. 
I would also follow the earlier advice of more than one hive as beginners under the best of circumstances generally suffer rather high losses until they figure out their techniques and procedures. Any loss is 100% when you have only one hive.


----------



## GaryG74

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

photobiker:

I will eventually do more hives, I am approaching this conservatively although point taken on comparisons. If I do buy other hives I will also compare breeds. My real hope is to capture feral bees. During grape harvest we attract many bees. A bad time for a swarm as it's late August/September but it shows me they (and many other bee types) know the location.
Right now my plan to start is one hive, that may change.


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

Tenbears said:


> Welcome, Which Round Hill Va.? There are actually three of them One near Winchester, one by Leesburg, and one just south of Front Royal. a snippet that has caused me some great confusion in the past!


Near Leesburg (Purceville).


> Although the vineyards are nice for a few reasons, Do not expect them to be of great value in beekeeping, Honey bees make little use of them. Tha apple blossoms will be a good source of early pollen if the weather permits flight. The Old dominion provides a wide variety of wildflowers and trees that are excellent sources of both pollen and nectar.
> I would also follow the earlier advice of more than one hive as beginners under the best of circumstances generally suffer rather high losses until they figure out their techniques and procedures. Any loss is 100% when you have only one hive.


Yes I'm aware grapes are pollinated by wind not bees, and apple orchards are abundant in the valley. I may be able to make BEE connections that way as the pickers work both grapes and apples. That and Hard Cider is quickly becoming very popular.

I may do more, I'm leaning that way but 100% of one hive is less than the same for two or three hives.
I'll do some feeding, for winter... check on preparations for my region and keep a close eye on things. Getting through the 1st year will set my future course for following years.


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

rainier42 said:


> Welcome to Bee Source. You will find alot of good information on this site. I agree the start with at least two hives or more. Increase the wild flowers in your grape yards as grapes are not poniated by bees.


Yes I am aware how grapes are pollinated. 30 acres of grapes is not a small operation so that's a point we'd have considered were bees required.
The side purpose for hives is land use and taxation, some hives would keep taxes down.
It's not my property it's my brothers. I'm basically helping him as a way to stay busy in retirement. My funds are limited as I plan to diversify his operation (including sheep, chickens and produce).
Bees are something I can begin now (spring) and won't require too much daily attention.
I'm leaning towards two hives, but want to try feral bees. IF I am not successful early on I may see about more hives the following year.
Keeping the initial investment small as this is as much a test as anything else.


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource!


Thanks!


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

I've slept on the advice given for more than one Hive.

I've decided to purchase one more Italian... That means I'll need the boxes and screen setup for the additional hive. I plan on always keeping an empty hive extra in case I capture a feral hive or need to split.
If things go well I'll be adding more hives each year anyways.

So I'll make the trip to the bee supply today and put in the order as well as purchase 3 10 frame double deeps + medium setups.
I'll get them unassembled as I'll want to paint and caulk and screw them together myself (stainless screws).

Next question is color. I've heard white and blue are preferred by bees. 
After that stands... pressure treated 2x4 frame? Steel pipe? A way to prevent ant invasions? (I've seen a few tactics that seem to work)

I'll be worried about beetles and mites of course, but probably more so on beetles as the vineyard attracts all sorts. 
I won't have the bee yard inside the vineyard as I'd be worried about spray drift and any chemicals we use harming the bees.
My ideal location is a hill on the lee-side of a barn above a pond which is about 100 yds away (water for bees). Still close to the vines but out of danger from drift. Easy access for me as well.

Anyways if following the thread, suggestions welcome.


----------



## biggraham610

Welcome to Beesource. You will find abundant knowledge around here.

Smart move to move to make the extra investment and start 2 hives. I have only been around a few years, but i will attest that it is a continuous learning experience. You will be glad you have 2 hives for the reasons previously stated. I also work on a small budget and I have built from 2 when I started to 15 going into this winter. Scrap lumber and a table saw can go a long ways towards free/nearly free woodenware. i only buy frames now. Good Luck. G


----------



## Phoebee

Welcome to Beesource! Virginia is for bee lovers!

You're pretty close to us. I suspect you have a great bee club up there, but if you can't find one, drop down to Manassas and we'll take you at the Prince William Regional Beekeeper's Association. Bee school is filled up for this winter, but we can still answer questions and hook you up with local contacts.

For location, the bees will do better in a sunny location. Nearby water is essential but you want to be higher than that pond, as opposed to in a low, damp spot at about the same elevation. Don't fret over hive color ... multicolored stacks of supers made from whatever "oops" paint are common and do fine, although bees supposedly don't distinguish red as a color. Having each hive look distinctive in some way does help the bees orient. You may enjoy being creative with this.


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

biggraham610 said:


> Welcome to Beesource. Good Luck. G


Thanks!


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

Phoebee said:


> Welcome to Beesource! Virginia is for bee lovers!
> 
> You're pretty close to us. I suspect you have a great bee club up there, but if you can't find one, drop down to Manassas and we'll take you at the Prince William Regional Beekeeper's Association. Bee school is filled up for this winter, but we can still answer questions and hook you up with local contacts.


No club, just an individual here. Local contacts would be good, Always interested in ideas that can work to make me more successful and decrease my margin or expenses. Also possible queen trades or sales and swarm info. Lots of ways to collaborate.



> For location, the bees will do better in a sunny location. Nearby water is essential but you want to be higher than that pond, as opposed to in a low, damp spot at about the same elevation. Don't fret over hive color ... multicolored stacks of supers made from whatever "oops" paint are common and do fine, although bees supposedly don't distinguish red as a color. Having each hive look distinctive in some way does help the bees orient. You may enjoy being creative with this.


Ponds would be lower elevations, and yes the location would be dry and level.
Also near enough for well water hose to the hive for convenience when feeding.
I've heard when setting up the hive it's important to have it level as bees can tend to build comb plum (gravity). To help reduce the chance of comb not matching the frames. (as important as spacing of frames).
Distinctive hives is a good tip, hadn't thought of that but it makes sense.

Ok may do a few colors.... thanks!


----------



## Phoebee

Come on down to our January meeting, then. Our next meeting is Jan 12, and the speaker will be an EAS Master Beekeeper. Visitors are welcomed with open arms, and we're all about welcoming new beekeepers. The meeting address is on the website.

http://pwrbeekeepers.com/


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

Phoebee said:


> Come on down to our January meeting, then. Our next meeting is Jan 12, and the speaker will be an EAS Master Beekeeper. Visitors are welcomed with open arms, and we're all about welcoming new beekeepers. The meeting address is on the website.
> 
> http://pwrbeekeepers.com/


That's a Tuesday, I'm usually at the farm late that day. 
I can't promise but I'll keep the date and see if I can.

Thanks


----------



## bbruff22

Welcome from NE Kansas, and well played starting with two!


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

bbruff22 said:


> Welcome from NE Kansas, and well played starting with two!


Thanks Brent!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome!


----------



## WilliamsGapBK

Thanks!


----------

